# Just got a 4.2 one day rating



## Jose_A (Jul 5, 2015)

Yep, you saw that correctly. Got a 4.2 daily rating, and for whatever reason, I just don't give a damn anymore. The night started off good, making $55 after uber's cut on a rider from Mason to Adams Morgan. I got another fare about a minute after that. Both groups were good. Then I waited for a while, and the night wasn't so great. Some of my pax just plain rubbed me the wrong way. I had a group of white Hispanic girls all up on their high horses. Not to be racist, but as a more brown Mexican guy, I find the white Latinos to be some of my most entitled, inconsiderate, and demanding pax. They all talk to me like I'm their servant or something. Anyway, I didn't go along with their game when they wanted to turn the radio up loud and capped the volume at 25. I just wasn't in the mood. I also accidentally started a trip for a group trying to clown car 7 into my minivan as it was on a 1.5 surge (my only surge fare for the night). They did the whole "every other driver lets us do it" banter, and I told them to pound sand and get the f**k out of my car. The guy's face piercings made me not like him even more. I 1*ed their asses and reported them to Uber. My real job and real life as a 22 year old DC professional cannot come any faster! 

I give both 3rd fingers to uber and tell them yeah *****es, you can suck my big fat cock. I take tips and don't provide goodies.


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

Don't worry about bro. I wouldn't be surprised if it's not Uber doing this shit.

I had a 4.94 rating and then all of a sudden my one day is 4.67 after 7 trips in which two were airport runs and both parties tipped and said what a great ride. Then two others said 5* for sure dude. Did the other three rides give me 1*'s? Highly doubtful.

Coincidentally this was the same day I get a warning from Uber about to many cancellations. lol **** Uber


----------



## Jose_A (Jul 5, 2015)

I did the math for last week. Turns out I got 4.38 for the week, but I got 27/32 5*. I did the math using the formula I figured out, and I got exactly 27 5* and 5 1*'s. I know one group for sure gave me 1*. Just need to figure out who else did....


----------



## FlDriver (Oct 16, 2015)

Where do you see your one-day rating? I only see overall rating


----------



## Jose_A (Jul 5, 2015)

Log onto your uber.com account (same login credentials as the app) and click log in as a driver. From there, you can check your trip history with you 365, 30, 7, and 1 day totals. My one day totals for that week were 4.2 on Friday and 4.0 on Saturday. I did some Thursday driving, and I assume I got all 5* from that.

And btw, I once again picked up a group of white Latina girls from GW (deadly combination) and they brought a bottle of rosé in my car. They didn't have the cork, so I made them ditch it on the street, and to add insult to injury, I ran it over as I pulled out. I got this sick glee from doing so. Oh well, I'm logging off now and officially going on strike.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Jose_A said:


> I did the math for last week. Turns out I got 4.38 for the week, but I got 27/32 5*. I did the math using the formula I figured out, and I got exactly 27 5* and 5 1*'s. I know one group for sure gave me 1*. Just need to figure out who else did....


Don't give who rated you what another thought. They have no business being able to rate you by the terms Uber establishes. Forget the pax, they are only doing what they are asked to do and to do so without guidance.

The system is designed to allow the pax to feel empowered and emasculate the driver in the same turn. Sounds as if you spaced out a little loading up what turned out to be a group of seven...... That could happen to anyone, you start the app and a seventh person appears before you have the door closed. What a pain in the ass. Enjoy your weekend and don't fret over bullshit.


----------



## Jose_A (Jul 5, 2015)

Yep yep, got another 4.2 rating. Did 6 rides. All went great except that one. I already know who gave me 1*, should've given them that instead of a 2*.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

is a white latino , like a Colombian or something? i am married to a mexican/Nicaraguan . i find "white latino's " i little uppity however its how you carry yourself and talk to them. i get along fine, but it could be because im an italian mix so lighter skin, who knows. now princess's yeah i have an issue with them. im very careful of a lower rated female , after my incident of trying to throw one out and she wouldnt go.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Jose, first of all, six rides is nothing, that is maybe 2 or 2 1/2 hours of work isn't it? What is a 4.2 out over 6 rides?

That being said, look at some of your other recent posts: https://uberpeople.net/threads/pax-shows-up-after-cancellation.40544/#post-533196

Run your show as it suits you and, how it works out is how it works out.


----------



## Jose_A (Jul 5, 2015)

Okay, in all fairness, maybe I could have been a bit more graceful there, but the entitlement mentality these people have just sickens me. I don't why it's so hard for them not to wait until their ready to call a ride and finish their drinks before they get in the car. It wears on you after awhile. If the pax behave and follow simple common courtesy, everyone is happy. 

Either way, I've become a lot more cancel after 5 mins and collect the cancellation fee happy. Otherwise, the pax will never learn. Every single time I've called an uber, I've been outside waiting.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Jose_A said:


> Okay, in all fairness, maybe I could have been a bit more graceful there, but the entitlement mentality these people have just sickens me. I don't why it's so hard for them not to wait until their ready to call a ride and finish their drinks before they get in the car. It wears on you after awhile. If the pax behave and follow simple common courtesy, everyone is happy.
> 
> Either way, I've become a lot more cancel after 5 mins and collect the cancellation fee happy. Otherwise, the pax will never learn. Every single time I've called an uber, I've been outside waiting.


There is nothing wrong waiting for five and collecting. Collect it while you can, it is within bounds.

Just remember, no rating over 6 rides, good or bad means a thing. There seems to be a confrontational perspective towards your pax. You might be better served to unwire that to some degree. It seems evident in the way you describe your pax, how you rate them and then the manner in which they in turn rate you as a driver.

There may be a pattern there. How good bad or otherwise your pax may be, you seem to be creating a bit of your trouble yourself. That is nothing special mind you, welcome to the club.


----------



## Jose_A (Jul 5, 2015)

Yeah, I guess you're right on that one. Keeping me waiting longer than 5 mins definitely makes me not want to like them, and bringing in open containers adds insult to injury. The rating system and having to walk on eggshells pisses me off to no end, and me not letting the pax do as they wish and getting confrontational if they throw a fit about it is my way of sticking it to uber and their entitled pax.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Jose_A said:


> Yeah, I guess you're right on that one. Keeping me waiting longer than 5 mins definitely makes me not want to like them, and bringing in open containers adds insult to injury. The rating system and having to walk on eggshells pisses me off to no end, and me not letting the pax do as they wish and getting confrontational if they throw a fit about it is my way of sticking it to uber and their entitled pax.


That seems honest and something you can work with.


----------

